# A new design finished up



## kfuknives (Dec 9, 2012)

I have two today. One is a trailing point and the other is a new design. Its obviously inspired by Scandinavian knives, Im calling it the barrel knife.
Trailing point
Aldos 1095 1/8“ convex grind
4 1/2“ handle, 3 1/2“ blade
Figured Walnut scales with jade g10 liners and black pinstripe.
SS pin and tube
http://i151.Rule #2/albums/s143/Bowdenknxvll/picsay-1355077725.jpg
http://i151.Rule #2/albums/s143/Bowdenknxvll/picsay-1355077786.jpg
http://i151.Rule #2/albums/s143/Bowdenknxvll/picsay-1355077859.jpg
http://i151.Rule #2/albums/s143/Bowdenknxvll/picsay-1355077889.jpg
http://i151.Rule #2/albums/s143/Bowdenknxvll/picsay-1355077979.jpg
Barrel Knife
Aldos 1095 1/8“ convex grind
4 1/2“ handle, 3 3/4“ blade
Killer Mirindiba scales with coyote brown liners and toxic pinstripe
SS pins and tube
http://i151.Rule #2/albums/s143/Bowdenknxvll/picsay-1355077278.jpg
http://i151.Rule #2/albums/s143/Bowdenknxvll/picsay-1355077372.jpg
http://i151.Rule #2/albums/s143/Bowdenknxvll/picsay-1355077452.jpg
http://i151.Rule #2/albums/s143/Bowdenknxvll/picsay-1355077537.jpg
http://i151.Rule #2/albums/s143/Bowdenknxvll/picsay-1355077598.jpg
http://i151.Rule #2/albums/s143/Bowdenknxvll/picsay-1355077645.jpg


----------



## Patrude (Dec 9, 2012)

very nice work there; looks like it has good balance and comfortable to use.


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 9, 2012)

Do you make anything like a Kbar type?


----------



## kfuknives (Dec 9, 2012)

ripjack13 said:


> Do you make anything like a Kbar type?



Not really. Those are stick tang knives and all mine are full tang.


----------



## BurlsorBust (Dec 9, 2012)

Fantastic as usual dude!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 10, 2012)

Very nice - you and the other knife makers on here have inspired me to give it a go.  It will be after the first of the year, but your work is amazing enough to make me take the leap...


----------

